# a day in the life... of a 3 year old hunter!....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Rhys had been away to our hometown with my wife to do the rounds...visiting family before christmas...for a week...whilst i had to work  ...

He had been telling me on the phone he wanted to go ferreting...out with the catapults and dogs when he got back...

Bright and early this morning he was bouncing on the bed to go out...

Half asleep we headed out with a couple of dogs...the whippet... and the whippet pup...

Along with a few bars of chocolate and some sweets  ...

We went to a few local fields and let the dogs open their legs... hsd a wander about for an hour or so and he was adamant we went to a nearby woods to hunt for some BEARS...

"I hope not son... maybe some squirrels' ....

As we made our way through the woods...we seen a few pigeons which promptly flew away... squirrels also evaded us today...

Maybe it has something to do with the fact rhys will whisper 'dad...theres on over there" .... then SHOUTS! "shoot it!" ... to which the potential ferrets dinner realises we are there and makes good an exit...

We found the favourite tree swing... and after 40minutes...YES! 40 minutes! Swinging about...

We headed home for lunch...

Ofcourse... staying warm..clean and dry... impossible for a 3 year old lad...

He fell in a massive mud sludge a mile or so from home...and laughter turned to tears and i had to carry him home... laughing at me bacause he was getting me dirty! Little sod!

Home we dried off and now just about to head into the garage with the ferrets...

Few ( a lot) of pictures...

Apologies for the amount...

Please note! The red and black Dennis the Menace scarf... a gift from dan ford 

Thanks for looking  ...



























































































After taking photos of rhys... he wanted to take some photos himself... and snapped away!...





































Back to me...














































Laughter turns to tears!...










Dog drying...

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag55/bpr4242/20131222_132033_zpsfe1d6981.jpg

And a wee drink...

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag55/bpr4242/20131222_132317_zps2ca33383.jpg


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Little Soldier!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic!!! You live in some gorgeous country, does my heart glad to see a dad out in the countryside with his son, good on ya.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Treasure the moments they grow fast. But then if you are blessed you get grandkids like my 6 year old lil guy who amaze's me with his antics and endless questions and energy.

Sure is great keeping them out in nature instead of playing video games. Good on ya for getting him out so young.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great day, thanks for including us!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great time for all of you ... boys and dogs with the "old man" ... wonderful memories for all involved!!! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

He found that one,

But did he ask for you to get this fork first?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for that, as I needed another forum members joy, to lift my day.

Cheers Allan


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Excellent work from the nipper!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Looks like you had a fantastic time 

What your giving Rhys is the best kind of childhood in my opinion...good on you mate


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cool pictures!! Looks like a great day indeed!! Can't have enough days like that!!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

way cool bud


----------

